# First 2 mouse clicks ignored after login



## larryvc (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm running FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE in VirtualBox 4.2.8 on Windows 8.  Everything is working great except for the first 2 mouse clicks being ignored after X starts.

This is my xorg.conf, a slightly modified version of one provided by @wblock@ in another thread.

```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier   "X.org Configured"
        Option       "DontZap" "Off"
        Option       "AIGLX" "On"
        InputDevice  "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice  "Mouse1"
        Option       "AutoAddDevices" "Off"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
        Group 0
        Mode  0660
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Disable "record"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier "Mouse1"
        Driver "vboxmouse"
EndSection
```

Has anybody experienced this problem?  I searched the forum and did Google/Bing searches and came up empty.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 7, 2013)

I've seen it, but it hasn't bothered me enough to pursue.  Incidentally, very few entries are needed for a VirtualBox VM xorg.conf.  This is what I use:


```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier "xfce"
        InputDevice "Mouse1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier "Mouse1"
        Driver "vboxmouse"
EndSection
```


----------



## larryvc (Mar 7, 2013)

It's more of an annoyance than a problem, though it does not occur on a PC-BSD install.  I'll look into the differences and see if I can come up with a solution.

Concerning the xorg.conf, what about the FontPath statements, they were remnants of the original xorg.conf.  Do I need them?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 7, 2013)

It might need the FontPath statements for non-default fonts.  I have not tested that, can't recall installing extra fonts in a long time.  Try it without and see if all the fonts are present.


----------



## larryvc (Mar 7, 2013)

It appears that the FontPath statements may not be necessary.  I added x11-fonts/webfonts as a test.  As long as the fonts are in /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/ they are available.


----------

